# Launch - A beginner slingshot with staying power



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

You'll Shoot Yer Eye Out slingshots has produced some creative and popular slingshots over the years, and it looks like they've done it again. 
The Launch was designed with beginners in mind. It's a sturdy, medium sized frame made of HDPE. The grip is sized to fit most hands. The pinky hole in the handle is longer than most, and should also fit most hands. 
It includes a binding post attachment for flatbands and works with Over the Top (OOT) and Through the Fork (TTF) orientations. It’s available in several colors. 
Plus, it is fun to shoot!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Excellent video👍


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

Had that can spinning good on that second shot 👍👍 nice shooting!


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

GET SOME


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Awesome video and great shoot'n!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Nice review, nice video, nice Slingshot, nice all around!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

You always seem to have the BEST time shootn Ray. 
Windy in Kansas? Not bothering you one bit. Nice shootn with that little guy.


----------



## PlinkerPlunk (Apr 1, 2018)

I was out shootin' in Kansas that day, too. Couldn't resist going outdoors on such a nice warm day. Not shooting quite as well as you, but still having fun!

Is there somewhere on the web where Matt sells his wares from?


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

PlinkerPlunk said:


> I was out shootin' in Kansas that day, too. Couldn't resist going outdoors on such a nice warm day. Not shooting quite as well as you, but still having fun!
> 
> Is there somewhere on the web where Matt sells his wares from?


he is on facebook i will have to look up his handle there


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

(11) You'llshootyereyeout bespoke slingshot emporium | Facebook


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

PlinkerPlunk said:


> I was out shootin' in Kansas that day, too. Couldn't resist going outdoors on such a nice warm day. Not shooting quite as well as you, but still having fun!
> 
> Is there somewhere on the web where Matt sells his wares from?


Thanks for the nice comments on the shooting! I think shooting in the basement - even at shorter range - helps keep some of the rust away. Practice seems to pay off!
I see Brother @skarrd added Matt's facebook page. Hat tip to you, Sir!
We did have a couple of nice days for shooting outside, and I tried to make the most of them!
Raining and cold in Kansas today, though. Have to tend to my inside chores! LOL!


----------



## PlinkerPlunk (Apr 1, 2018)

skarrd said:


> (11) You'llshootyereyeout bespoke slingshot emporium | Facebook


Thanks! Love that logo! 🤣


----------



## PlinkerPlunk (Apr 1, 2018)

KawKan said:


> Thanks for the nice comments on the shooting! I think shooting in the basement - even at shorter range - helps keep some of the rust away. Practice seems to pay off!
> I see Brother @skarrd added Matt's facebook page. Hat tip to you, Sir!
> We did have a couple of nice days for shooting outside, and I tried to make the most of them!
> Raining and cold in Kansas today, though. Have to tend to my inside chores! LOL!


I've definitely noticed that if I get a few consecutive days in with target practice (a.k.a. plinkin' breaks) I make noticeable improvements in accuracy and in my confidence to put the shot where I intend. (Starting to get more torn-out bullseyes lately.) I had a short winter range set up in the garage at one time, but I've got too many projects going on there this year. The weekend should be nice out, though!


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Everything Matt makes is fun and very well built. Great video Ray!!


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

I hear them bands humming here Ontario Ray . I like the binding post attachment it’s simple great vid 👍


----------

